# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Lovette

## even een vraagje

Ik ben ongeveer 4 maanden geleden begonnen met de anticonceptiepil Lovette. Tot nu toe is het met mijn menstruatie nog nooit gegaan zoals het zou moeten. Ik heb dit laatst voorgelegd aan mijn huisarts, die raadde me aan om tot 6 maanden gebruik te wachten en dan eventueel over te stappen. Kan 't echt zo zijn dat mijn lichaam zo lang aan de pil moet wennen?

Op het moment ben ik weer halverwege mijn strip ongesteld. Twee dagen geleden ben ik een pil vergeten, die heb ik toen 13 uur te laat ingenomen. Kan het echt daardoor komen dat ik nu ongesteld ben? Het leek mij zo raar dat die paar uur zoveel invloed hebben dat ik dat tot nu toe niet echt als optie heb gezien. Ik zou heel erg geholpen zijn als iemand me kan vertellen dat het inderdaad daardoor kan komen. 

Seks heb ik gelukkig altijd met condoom, dus daar hoef ik me (hopelijk) geen zorgen over te maken. Ik neem aan dat de werking tegen zwangerschap op deze manier wel verminderd is?

----------


## pilvraagjes

Het komt op mij over of de pil gewoon niet zwaar genoeg is voor je lichaam... Een andere pil, misschien ook een lichte maar met andere hormonen erin kan misschien beter werken. Als je nu bezig bent de 5e maand te slikken kan je nog best even doen wat je ha zegt, en die 6 maanden vol maken... wel zou ik inderdaad goed opletten en niemand erin laten zonder condoom! Ben benieuwd of het nog veranderd nu, en anders gewoon even een overzichtje zoeken van de werkzame hormonen in de verschillende pilmerken. Dan eentje kiezen die andere heeft dan Lovette... (zijn er genoeg...)

----------


## even een vraagje

Bedankt voor je advies! Ik ben nu inderdaad met de vijfde maand bezig. Die twee keer ongesteld worden per maand is natuurlijk echt vervelend. Aangezien ik een behoorlijk overgevoelige huid heb is dat nog eens extra vervelend, omdat twee keer 6 dagen ongesteld zijn per maand dan letterlijk gaat irriteren. Nu moet ik wel zeggen dat het deze keer (het ongesteld zijn in de tweede week) minder lijkt te zijn dan vorige maand. Het bloedverlies is gering en het is wat donkerder van kleur, een beetje bruinig. Wel weer behoorlijk buikpijn ervan, dus ik heb mijn vriend maar twee nachten lang buikmassage laten geven.  :Wink:

----------


## AROMAR

inderdaad is Lovette een hele lichte pil, geloof dat het voorheen Marvelon heette, of deze is ook vandezelfde (lichte) categorie,
ik zou gewoon naar je huisarts gaan en dit voorleggen.

----------


## pilvraagjes

Ja, dat had ze dus volgens mij al gedaan, maar werd er aangeraden eerst het half jaar vol te maken. Aangezien je daar bijna aan moet zitten, kan je dit wel doen denk ik, is het dan nog net zo, dan zou ik dus inderdaad voor een pil met andere hormonen gaan!

----------


## even een vraagje

Ik ga vandaag naar de huisarts, om toch nu al te vragen om een andere pil. Ik ben nu weer halverwege mijn strip ongesteld. Het is nu alweer acht dagen aan de gang, en die dagen heb ik zo'n ongelofelijke buikkramp gehad dat ik dit niet nog een maand wil doen. 

Ik heb zelf wat reacties gelezen van meisjes die verschillende anticonceptiepillen gebruiken, en men leek in het algemeen het meest positief over Microgynon-30. Ik weet dat je lichamelijke reactie erop heel erg persoonlijk afhankelijk is, maar ik ben zo bang dat ik met een pil begin die weer zoveel nare klachten veroorzaakt. 
Ik heb gekeken naar de samenstelling en deze pil heeft dezelfde werkzame stoffen als Lovette, wat ik nu gebruik. Alleen de dosering is hoger. Ik vraag me af of het dan wel zin zou hebben om deze pil te gaan gebruiken. Als hij te licht is, zou het met een hogere dosering beter moeten gaan. Maar als daarmee mijn buikkramp ook erger wordt, ga ik met die pil al helemaal een vervelende periode tegemoet. Moet het zo zijn dat bij een pil met dezelfde hormonen maar een hogere dosering dezelfde bijwerkingen in ergere mate optreden? 

Ik ga het hier in elk geval ook maar met mijn huisarts over hebben, zodat er in elk geval op korte termijn een oplossing komt.

----------


## even een vraagje

Nou, nog even een update. Ik kan helaas pas aanstaande donderdag terecht bij mijn huisarts. Wel balen, maar het is niet zo'n probleem. Ik wil alleen ontzettend graag uitzicht op verandering, daarom vind ik het jammer, maar ik moet nog iets van 4 pillen van deze strip en dan heb ik mijn stopweek. Ik ga wel heel hard balen als ik in die stopweek weer ongesteld word. Hopelijk kan ik na mijn stopweek gewoon met een andere pil beginnen. 

En hopelijk is het dit keer een pil die bij mij past.  :Frown:

----------


## even een vraagje

Ik zit mezelf intussen een beetje gek te maken door over allerlei verschillende anticonceptiepillen ervaringsverhalen te lezen. 
Ik wil namelijk donderdag als ik naar de huisarts ga wel ook mijn eigen ideeën aandragen. 

Waar ik nu onder andere tussen twijfel:
Microgynon 30 - Zwaardere pil met dezelfde werkzame stoffen
Yasmin - Zwaardere pil met andere werkzame stoffen, ik lees hierover veel positieve reacties, maar het maakt me wel bang dat hij nog maar zo kort op de markt is en dat er allerlei berichten zijn over veel hoger trombose-gevaar dan bij andere pillen. 
Meliane - Lichte pil met andere werkzame stoffen.

Ik wil echt hopeloos graag dat het deze keer goed gaat. Ik vind mijn vriend ook veel en veel te lief om ruim 16 van de 30 dagen ongesteld te zijn.  :Wink: 
Hoewel ik dit gedoe wel liever met vriend heb, nu kan ik mijn huilbuien ergens uithuilen en hem verplichten mijn buik warm te houden.. :P Maar ik heb er echt zwaar genoeg van. Als iemand wat voor tip dan ook heeft, ben ik ontzettend dankbaar.

----------


## pilvraagjes

Het trombose verhaal van yasmin heb ik ook gelezen jah. Maar vond uiteindelijk een artikel, veel recenter dan de trombose verhalen, waarin stond dat inmiddels aangetoond was dat het trombosegevaar van yasmin gelijk staat aan de 2e generatie pillen, zoals dus bv microgynon. Ikzelf slik dus wel yasmin, en ik vind het een geweldig goeie pil. Het is geen zware pil ofzow, hij werkt heel goed voor mij, geen bijwerkingen (waar ik van diane hoofdpijn en kilo's kreeg) Met yasmin ben ik niet aangekomen, heel regelmatig, minder bloedverlies en minder pijn. Ik zou het proberen! Zou in ieder geval sowieso voor andere werkzame stoffen gaan!

----------


## even een vraagje

Ontzettend bedankt voor je reactie! Omdat ik aan andere reacties van jou zie dat je er echt wel veel van weet, zegt jouw advies voor mij erg veel. Ik ga het aan mijn huisarts voorleggen, want naast dat trombose-verhaal leek mij Yasmin de beste optie (meeste positieve reacties, andere werkzame stoffen, iets hogere dosering geloof ik) !  :Smile: 

Ik hoop dat 't goed gaat komen, dan wordt 't allemaal weer een stuk makkelijker en kan ik ook weer lekker onbezorgd gaan zwemmen. (Ik heb hier een handige sport voor uitgekozen.)

----------


## pilvraagjes

Nouja, ik heb er ook niet voor geleerd he. maar ik heb er wel heel veel over gelezen, heb zelf ook met zorg deze pil uitgekozen, en daarbij veel info gezocht, ook officiele artikelen enzo. Ik ben heel benieuwd hoe het gaat werken voor je, verwacht eigenlijk wel dat het een heel stuk verbetering zal geven!

----------


## even een vraagje

Zo, ik ben net terug van de huisarts. Hij was redelijk snel overtuigd van mijn mini-literatuur-onderzoekje en heeft Yasmin voorgeschreven. Ik ben zeer benieuwd hoe 't gaat werken! 

Ik twijfel nog of ik bij het overstappen de stopweek over wil slaan of niet. Mijn vriend is namelijk toch twee weken op vakantie, en als het beter is om de stopweek wel te doen, kan dat dus ook zonder problemen. 

Anyway, ik ben heel blij dat ik nu vooruitzicht heb op verandering.

----------


## even een vraagje

<Komt ze weer met haar vragen>

In de beschrijving die ik van de apotheek heb gekregen staat dat ik na de 22e pil van de oude strip met de nieuwe had moeten beginnen (omdat in de laatste 6 pillen geen werkzame stoffen zouden zitten, dat was mij ook onbekend). Dat is dus te laat, ik heb vanmorgen de 27e pil genomen. Kan ik nu het best na de 28e pil doorslikken met mijn nieuwe pil, dus zonder stopweek? 

Dat bloed moet er na al het bloedverlies van deze maand toch wel zo'n beetje uit zijn. ;-)

----------


## pilvraagjes

28 pillen in 1 strip??? Als dan in de laatste week geen stoffen zitten, hoor je dus helemaal geen stopweek te hebben. Heb je die steeds wel gedaan dan? Na die 28 dagen slikken? Dat zou dan wel verklaren waarom je er zo onregelmatig bij bleef. Die laatste week, waar je dus eigenlijk lege pillen slikt, is dan namelijk al een 'stopweek'.... hoe dan ook, dan kan je gewoon na je 28e pil yasmin gaan slikken. 21 dagen, en dan 7 dagen niet... en dan weer 21 dagen wel, etc...

----------


## even een vraagje

He nee.. sorry, dom! Er zitten gewoon 21 pillen op de strip van Lovette. Ik heb gewoon verkeerd gelezen. Was even een beetje in de war ofzo.

Ik heb vanmorgen de laatste pil van Lovette genomen, en ik ben nu even heel boos. Morgen gaat mijn vriend op vakantie, ben ik vandaag weer ongesteld. Zucht.  :Frown:  Daar hebben om precies te zijn 4 'zorgeloze' dagen tussen gezeten.

Ik ga denk ik maar gewoon morgen beginnen met Yasmin, zonder stopweek, in de hoop dat dat bloedverlies heel snel weer stopt.

----------


## pilvraagjes

Ik zou gewoon wel een stopweek doen, je vriend is er toch niet... Dan na een week yasmin gaan slikken, dan is je lichaam denk ik het snelst in evenwicht. Doorslikken ga ik me nooit beter van voelen, en sommige vrouwen krijgen ook vrij snel last van doorbraakbloedingen bij doorslikken. Dus gewoon 7 dagen nog. En daarna ben je dan hopelijk van het gelazer af. Vind het wel echt vervelend voor je, maar denk echt dat het beter is...

----------


## even een vraagje

Nog meer gelazer.

Ik ben vanmorgen ingestort onder de douche. Gelukkig was mijn vriend erbij, die me achteraf vertelde dat het behoorlijk eng was. Het is al een keer eerder gebeurd, drie maanden geleden ongeveer, maar toen was het veel meer gewoon flauwvallen. Ik voelde het duidelijk aankomen, ik werd duizelig, gewoon zoals het voelt bij flauwvallen (twee keer eerder meegemaakt). Alleen dit keer had ik mijn ogen heel wijd open en schudde mijn lichaam bij het instorten. Ik weet zelf natuurlijk niet hoe het eruit zag, maar het klinkt als een epileptische aanval. Er staat wel iets op een site over anticonceptiepillen waar wordt gewaarschuwd voor instorten met of zonder epileptische aanvallen als verschijnsel van trombose. Ik maak me zorgen, maar ik kan mijn huisarts nu niet bereiken, en dan zou ik dus naar het ziekenhuis moeten gaan. 

Ik heb vanmorgen de eerste pil van Yasmin genomen (had je bericht nog niet gelezen), maar ik denk nu dat ik maar eens even stop hiermee. Dan begin ik desnoods over 7 dagen wel aan die andere pil, maar ik vind dit nogal eng. Als ik nog doorga gebruik ik deze strip maar als reservepil ofzo, of misschien moet ik maar eens een maand geen pil slikken? 
Ik twijfel of ik het spoednummer van een huisartsenpost in het ziekenhuis ga bellen om te vragen in hoeverre ik me zorgen moet maken..

----------


## even een vraagje

Toch maar een afpsraak gemaakt met die huisartsen in dat ziekenhuis. Ik vraag me echt af waar dit nou weer heen gaat..  :Frown:

----------


## pilvraagjes

Misschien ook wel gewoon tijd voor een goed, uitgebreid bloedonderzoek. Heb je nog andere lichamelijke klachten? Laat ze je goed nakijken, en het niet alleen op die pil gooien. Als ze niet denken dat het in die pil zit, kan je nu alsnog beter wel doorslikken, als je er toch al een genomen hebt. Anders raakt je lijf alleen nog maar meer in de war...

Een maand niet slikken kan natuurlijk ook, maar dan kan je die strip nog best gebruiken natuurlijk, scheelt maar 1 dagje, dat maakt niet uit.

Sterkte ermee!

----------


## even een vraagje

De arts in het ziekenhuis heeft even wat onderzocht qua reflexen en dat was gelukkig allemaal goed. Ze zei dat gewoon flauwvallen soms ook met zulke reacties kan voorkomen, of dat het een eenmalige epileptische aanval was. Ze had niet het idee dat het aan de pil ligt. Ze zei dat de waarschuwing bij epileptische aanvallen is omdat de pil de werking van anti-epileptica kan aantasten, maar dat dat bij mensen zonder epilepsie geen probleem moet zijn. Nou moet ik zeggen dat ik toen ik vanmorgen zelf aan het zoeken was wel een reactie vond van een meisje dat ineens epileptische aanvallen kreeg bij pilgebruik, die wegbleven toen ze vervolgens stopte met de pil. Maar goed. 

De arts laat het aan mijn eigen huisarts over om te beslissen of er nog neurologisch onderzoek gedaan moet worden. Ze zei dat ik in elk geval een week rustig aan moest doen, maar dat ik me niet teveel zorgen hoefde te maken. Ik weet het verder ook niet echt, rustig aan doen dan maar, het zal hopelijk wel niet meer gebeuren..

Wat ik nou met de pil doe weet ik niet zeker. Misschien inderdaad maar doorslikken, het is wel het makkelijkst nu. Hopelijk krijg ik geen nieuwe klachten erbij door het overstappen.

----------


## pilvraagjes

Dat verwacht ik niet hoor, het is een lichte pil, die hopelijk meer regelt in je lichaam dan lovette deed. Op zich had je van lovette ook niet onwijs bijwerkingen, behalve dat die pil niet sterk genoeg was voor je...

----------


## even een vraagje

Vooralsnog gaat 't al bijna twee weken goed met Yasmin, niet meer tussendoor ongesteld. Bij Lovette was ik na anderhalve week steeds ongesteld, nu nog niet. Hopelijk blijft het zo fijn gaan.. 

Intussen naar de huisarts geweest voor bloedonderzoek. Hij heeft me ook verwezen naar een neuroloog om het een en ander uit te sluiten. Nou heb ik 't geluk dat mijn huisarts twee weken op vakantie is en dat ik de uitslag van mijn bloedonderzoek dus pas krijg als hij terug is. 

Ben tot nu toe tevreden over Yasmin.  :Smile:

----------


## pilvraagjes

Is hij de enige huisarts in je praktijk? Anders kan je ook gewoon de assistende bellen, of langs gaan om een printje van je uitslagen te vragen. Als je die dan hier even door kan geven, kweet van behoorlijk wat dingen hoe de waardes moeten zijn.... Fijn dat het nu goed gaat, nog maar 1 weekje slikken voor je stopweek begint, lijkt me dat het dan wel goed moet gaan!

----------


## even een vraagje

Ik heb de assistente van een andere huisarts gebeld (ze hebben daar allemaal 'n aparte assistente). Zij kan de uitslag niet geven zei ze, ze zei dat er niets anders op zat dan te wachten tot hij terug was.. Misschien ga ik maandag nog even proberen een andere assistente te bellen, want ik vind het wel erg lang wachten, nog ruim een week. 
Ik zal de waarden hier posten als ik een printje heb (voorheen nooit gekregen, maar ik ga er nu om vragen). 

Ik hoop ontzettend dat het allemaal goed gaat de rest van de maand! Ik heb gelukkig ook weinig vervelende bijwerkingen. Wat meer afscheiding dan normaal en een beetje gevoelige borsten. Als dat alles is, ben ik blij hoor!

----------


## pilvraagjes

printje geven ze ook niet zomaar hoor, daar moet je echt om vragen. Maar dan moeten ze het ook wel geven, tzijn jouw bloedwaardes. Kan je anders niet een afspraak maken bij een van de andere huisartsen in die praktijk? Dan kan je daar de uitslag bespreken. En anders doe je net of je gek bent, ga je er gewoon heen om 'nog even een printje te vragen'... wie weet...

----------


## even een vraagje

Ik ga maandag bellen voor de uitslag. Ik voel me de laatste tijd wel wat beter gelukkig. 

Met de nieuwe pil ging het tot deze week helemaal perfect. Afgelopen dinsdag was ik hem vergeten, ik heb hem toen ongeveer 8 uur later ingenomen. Die dag had ik overdag al een beetje buikkramp, en twee dagen later was ik ongesteld. Maar opzich is dat allemaal niet zo'n probleem, want vandaag heb ik mijn laatste pil van de strip genomen, dus het is maar een paar dagen te vroeg. Ik ga er maar vanuit dat het komt doordat ik die pil vergeten ben dat ik nu ongesteld ben, verder gaat het in elk geval goed. Het bloedverlies is ook een stuk minder dan ik gewend ben!  :Smile:

----------


## pilvraagjes

Had je er dan wel een extra genomen toen je er een vergeten was?

----------


## even een vraagje

Ik heb de vergeten pil ongeveer 8 uur later ingenomen op dezelfde dag. Verder ben ik de volgende dag doorgegaan met de strip, waarvan nog twee pillen over waren. Toen werd ik twee dagen later ongesteld.

----------


## even een vraagje

Inmiddels heb ik de uitslag van de huisarts. De telefoniste zei dat er iets bijzonders was, dat het allemaal gezonde waarden waren. Ik wil nog wel een keer een uitdraai van het resultaat gaan halen. 

Morgen begin ik aan de tweede strip van Yasmin. Ik ben benieuwd, hoop dat het zo goed blijft gaan.. ik voel me stukken beter.  :Smile:

----------


## pilvraagjes

Zorg er goed voor dat je er geen vergeet. Dat is heus wel te doen hoor. Je hebt een beetje de insteek dat je er vaak een vergeet. Daarmee maak je de kans onbewust ook groter. Als jij gewoon weet dat je er absoluut geen MAG vergeten, dan ben je banger om er een te vergeten, en zal je er eerder aan denken. Het moet een gewoonte worden. Neem hem voor je gaat slapen, leg de strip naar je bedlampje, naast je wekker, zoiets. Dan zie je het altijd liggen als je gaat slapen en zal je het ook niet kunnen vergeten. Uiteindelijk is dat niet meer nodig, en moet je er gewoon aan denken. Als je goed regelmatig slikt, denk ik dat het met deze pil best heel goed moet kunnen gaan!

----------


## mandytjuh2

hoi 
ik heb even een vraag..
kun je door onregelmatig gebruik van lovette ook uitstel krijgen van je menstuatie.. 
ik heb de afgelopen week namelijk me pil een paar keer vergeten en dan toch maar genomen om me menstruatie uit te stellenl... 
dus soms nam ik een dag wel een pil en soms niet.. 
ik vergeet hem altijd en wil nu misschien de prik pil gaan overwegen maar ik wil eerst weten dat het kan dat ik nu nog niet ongesteld ben.. 
door het onregelmatige gebruik 

alvast bedankt..

----------

